# Surprise chameleon eggs



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

We came down this morning to find our new chameleon in the corner of her viv burying when we looked closer we saw white things. We left her to it and when she went back on to her branch we had a look and there in the corner were 37 eggs.we knew when we got her she had been in with a male but. She seemed so weak from being bitten by her dinner we thought nothing of it. She had not eaten in 3 weeks then last night she ate. We are so chuffed. At least our incubator is being used (this is the first time) as we had taken it apart and put it away as i have given up on breeding corns. So we thought it was not going to be used. 
The kids are really excited. 
We know what temp to put them on but we are having conflicting times on when they will hatch. Can any body please help us on how long until they hatch 

thanks alice


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

what temps are you using?
mine were at 75f-76f and hatched at 216 days


graeme


----------



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

ive been told by my reptile shop 84f


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

wow!!!! congratulations! must all be very exiting for you...you should keepa little diary with photos and temps etc...would be a good project for the forum, ya know, to help other people in the same situation and to also help other people that are trying to give you advice....


----------



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks we will do hubby just got a new phone and he cant stop taking pics so I will get him take some pics of the eggs and ill post them on a bit later.

It may sound like a silly question but is it normal for a female chameleon to keep going down to the corner when she laid her eggs and keep digging sitting there for a couple of hours then start pushing the mud back over. Because she keeps on doing this in fact she has been doing it for the past 24hrs. is this normal


----------



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

here is a pic of some of the eggs 24hrs after being laid










I am incubating at 84f


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

i would do some research on incubation temps,pet shops can be wrong.




graeme


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

snakelovaalice said:


> It may sound like a silly question but is it normal for a female chameleon to keep going down to the corner when she laid her eggs and keep digging sitting there for a couple of hours then start pushing the mud back over. Because she keeps on doing this in fact she has been doing it for the past 24hrs. is this normal


It may be that she still has more eggs. Do you still have a laying area in with her?

You need to watch her very carefully for a few days after egg laying, as some female chams have problems such as retaining some of the eggs.

Make sure she is eating and drinking, and not becoming lethargic or dehydrated.


----------



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

she refused to use it the bottom of her tank has a deep enough base that she buried and laid them in she refused point blank to use it. as we speak she is back in the corner. I have also spoken to a friend who incubated some cham eggs for a friend of his he used 84f and it took just over six months before they hatched. I have been told by my local reptile shop their ones take between 9-11 months hatch so we will just have to keep an eye on them


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Read this....

It might help.

veiled breeding


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

84 seems a bit too hot to me. I incubated mine at 76-78F and they hatched in 204 days.


----------



## snakelovaalice (Jun 6, 2009)

hubby has now sorted its to the equivalent to 28 c now all we have to do is have our fingers crossed and keep an eye on them thanks for the help


----------

